# Backhoe attachment for yt235?



## Yt235 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi all. I’m looking for info on a backhoe attachment for my Yanmar YT235 tractor. 
Yanmar makes a attachment but they don’t sell it separately on their website. Is there a aftermarket unit that will work? Thanks. Erik from Maine


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm sure a dealer can get one for you. It could even be a dealer not real close drop shipping it to you. I am also pretty confident that Yanmar does not make their own implements. Is it maybe a Woods? I think their loaders are Woods.

You can also get a 3-point backhoe of the appropriate size. The YT235 is going to have a fairly small backhoe sized to it, so it might not be as useful as you are imagining. If for example, you get one with a 6' reach, you will be constantly be repositioning to dig a 4' deep whatever as their is only 1 point where it will dig 6' deep, and you get no digging done with out curling the bucket.. That was what I found when running a backhoe on a comparable sized machine on a Kubota L2550dt, I think with about a 7' reach from my memory. The reach didn't cut it do get even a small job done without multiple repositions, and then driving the machine around with the hoe hanging off the back is a real pain as well. Over the years, Dad blew out 3 cylinders backing into stuff, like a small hill, that you wouldn't think would be a problem.

Basically, really think about how often you will use it, then consider how many days of compact excavator rental the purchase price would get you.


----------



## Yt235 (Mar 23, 2021)

Groo said:


> I'm sure a dealer can get one for you. It could even be a dealer not real close drop shipping it to you. I am also pretty confident that Yanmar does not make their own implements. Is it maybe a Woods? I think their loaders are Woods.
> 
> You can also get a 3-point backhoe of the appropriate size. The YT235 is going to have a fairly small backhoe sized to it, so it might not be as useful as you are imagining. If for example, you get one with a 6' reach, you will be constantly be repositioning to dig a 4' deep whatever as their is only 1 point where it will dig 6' deep, and you get no digging done with out curling the bucket.. That was what I found when running a backhoe on a comparable sized machine on a Kubota L2550dt, I think with about a 7' reach from my memory. The reach didn't cut it do get even a small job done without multiple repositions, and then driving the machine around with the hoe hanging off the back is a real pain as well. Over the years, Dad blew out 3 cylinders backing into stuff, like a small hill, that you wouldn't think would be a problem.
> 
> Basically, really think about how often you will use it, then consider how many days of compact excavator rental the purchase price would get you.


Thank you for the reply. I’m only using it to dig up some bamboo roots and a little landscaping once in a while. So basically light duty stuff. I just like having the attachments on hand when I need them.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Fair enough. Sounds like a decent use for a small backhoe. They also work good as a variable ballast for heavy stuff in the loader that isn't balanced. 
They are also great for pulling yourself our of a mud pit.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I recommend a backhoe with a subframe (not a 3 point hoe) my opinion.
I have a similar sized tractor (35 HP) and I run an 8 1/2' backhoe on it ( with subframe, 8 1/2' digging depth, 11' reach)
I have always been pleased with the power/performance of my tractor mounted backhoe


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

DK35vince said:


> I recommend a backhoe with a subframe (not a 3 point hoe) my opinion.
> I have a similar sized tractor (35 HP) and I run an 8 1/2' backhoe on it ( with subframe, 8 1/2' digging depth, 11' reach)
> I have always been pleased with the power/performance of my tractor mounted backhoe


the subframe suggests you are tied tot he OEM option. 3 point opens up the options. I think it is only the aluminum Kubotas where I would completely write-off the 3-point hoes. In general, if the back end isn't strong enough for a 3 point hoe, I would also wonder about other 3-point accessories.

Dad got his 3-point hoe something like 35 years ago. Failures have been limited to the "back-up and blow" cylinder, and I believe just recently the swing cylinders got worn out. Never the slightest problem with the back end of the Iron Kubota.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

have you seen this one? Yanmar Power Beyond Kit for YT2-Series Tractors

Wm Smith


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

have you seen this:






Yanmar Power Beyond Kit for YT2-Series Tractors


Yanmar,YT2-Series,YT235,YT235C,Part No. PBK75A-YT2P,power beyond kit,power beyond loop,power beyond hydraulic,rear hydraulics,pbo kit,pbo loop,pbo hydraulics,backhoe,hydraulic control, Fits Yanmar B75 Backhoe - Made by Woods Manufacturing




www.durattach.com





Wm Smith


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

William Smith said:


> have you seen this one? Yanmar Power Beyond Kit for YT2-Series Tractors
> 
> Wm Smith


"Fits Yanmar B75 Backhoe - Made by Woods Manufacturing"
Guess I was right on that one. 


https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/category/1147/other-equipment-loaders/manufacturer/woods/model/bh75


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Wondered if you found one yet.
If not check out Cold Water front loaders. I have heard all good about them, price and we'll built


----------

